# trouble installing flash



## hail_santa (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi, I'm trying to install flash. I read the handbook 'browsers' page and still had a few questions so I went on to find this how to in the forums http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=5786 and followed the steps but ran into a problem here:


```
# cd /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10 && make install clean
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Extracting for linux-f10-flashplugin-10.0r32
=> MD5 Checksum mismatch for flashplugin/10.0r32/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for flashplugin/10.0r32/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for flashplugin/10.0r32/linux-f10-flashsupport-9.0.1.i386.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for flashplugin/10.0r32/linux-f10-flashsupport-9.0.1.i386.tar.gz.
===>  Refetch for 1 more times files: flashplugin/10.0r32/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz 
flashplugin/10.0r32/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz 
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
=> install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.0r32.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/.
fetch: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz: size mismatch: expected 4044751, actual 
4907056
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.0r32/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.0r32/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz: File unavailable (e.g., file 
not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.0r32 and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10.
```

I found this post which contained the same error: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=102809

I downloaded the install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz listed in the thread and placed it in the 10.0r32 folder and ran the above command in the terminal again and got the same output.

I looked in /usr/ports/www and saw the files: linux-f8-flashplugin10 and linux-f10-flashplugin10 as well as linux-flashplugin7 and linux-flashplugin9

I'm not sure why linux-f8 would be there, because I just followed the how to that I linked above. shouldn't it just be f10? Could that be what's causing the problem?

Thanks in advance


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2010)

Remove the files in /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/. It's most likely corrupted.


----------



## hail_santa (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi, thanks for the quick reply. I thought that might be the case. I deleted everything and started over again, but got the same result! Identical output to my first post.

@DutchDaemon - Sorry about the lower case letters. :r


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 27, 2010)

You're trying to install an old version of Flash, which has probably been deleted as a security problem by Adobe.  Update your ports tree and your installed ports, and install the latest Flash (10.1r85).  Incidentally, follow the Handbook instructions for Flash.  There are numerous threads around which are outdated, misleading, and just wrong.


----------



## ahavatar (Sep 28, 2010)

I followed the steps below for my FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE:


```
$ su
# portsnap fetch 
# portsnap update ## OR "portsnap extract" if you use portsnap for the first time
# echo 'linux_enable="YES"' >> /etc/rc.conf
# mkdir -p /usr/compat/linux/proc
# echo 'linproc /usr/compat/linux/proc linprocfs rw 0 0' >> /etc/fstab
# mount /usr/compat/linux/proc
# cd /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10 && make install clean
# /etc/rc.d/abi start
# /etc/rc.d/sysctl start
# cd /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10 && make install clean
# cd /usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper && make install clean
# exit
$ nspluginwrapper -v -i /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
$ su
# reboot ## it should work without reboot but sometimes it's better to reboot
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 28, 2010)

Try (as the X user, not root):


```
cd ~/.mozilla/plugins
ln -s /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
nspluginwrapper -a -v -i
```


----------



## hail_santa (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi, thanks for all the replies. 
	
	



```
# portsnap fetch 
# portsnap extract
```
 Did the trick. Thanks a lot!


----------

